# Tesla driver being charged in couples deaths.



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

A Tesla that was on automatic drive hit a young couple out on there first date and killed them both.
I hope the two families go after not only the person in the car but everyone else involved in this tragedy.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

whats sad jimmy no need to push this autodrive stuff..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> whats sad jimmy no need to push this autodrive stuff..


Exactly !
If those were my kids I'd own Tesla and Twitter.


----------

